# Asus P5W DH Deluxe

## ericsson

Hello,

I just got  I new system with an Asus P5W DH and a Core 2 Duo X6800. Being a big Gentoo fan for a long time I would like to install Gentoo on the new system. I have tried the latest AMD64 and X86 liveCD withouth sucess. There seems to be problems with support for the motherboard.

I have tried the latest Ubuntu install CD, which identifies all HW without any problems. But I want to install Gentoo.

Does anybody have any tips please.

Best Regards

Ericsson

----------

## munchagepeople

Hi,

If you're having trouble with the livecd's, you could always try these

or if the cd's just don't find the cd during boot, run

```
gentoo all-generic-ide
```

and it might help

Simon

----------

## ericsson

Thanks, 

That worked.

----------

